# στιβάδα και στοίβα (στυμμένης λεμονόκουπας συνέχεια)



## nickel (May 11, 2009)

Τι μπέρδεμα κι αυτό! Από ένα *στείβω* ξεκίνησαν όλα και δεν μπόρεσε το κακόμοιρο να μείνει στη γλώσσα μέχρι σήμερα — κι ας προσπαθεί ο Μπαμπινιώτης.

Το αρχαίο *στείβω* σήμαινε ποδοπατώ. Οι «στειβόμεναι οδοί» του Ξενοφώντα ήταν τα μονοπάτια (beaten paths / tracks). Από τη μηδενισμένη βαθμίδα _στιβ–_ βγήκε ο *στίβος*, δηλ. η πεπατημένη στην αρχική της σημασία και, στα νεότερα χρόνια, το πατημένο, το ισοπεδωμένο, κομμάτι του σταδίου για τους αγώνες (track). Από το ίδιο _στιβ–_ και ο *στιβαρός* (robust), που δεν έχει αλλάξει σημασία από τον καιρό του Ομήρου, και το *στίφος*: πυκνή παράταξη (close array) στους αρχαίους, _στίφη βαρβάρων_ (swarms, hordes) σήμερα.


Αλλά από εκεί (από τη σημασία «συμπιέζω») είναι και η *στιβάδα*. Η αρχαία _στιβάς_ περιέγραφε υλικά όπως άχυρα ή φύλλα συμπιεσμένα σε ένα στρώμα (LSJ: bed of straw, rushes, or leaves, whether strewn loose or stuffed into a mattress; mattress), ενώ σήμερα η _στιβάδα_ περιγράφει ένα πυκνό στρώμα (layer). Χρησιμοποιείται συχνά στην ιατρική ορολογία, γι’ αυτό δίνω μερικές αντιστοιχίες:


κυτταρική στιβάδα = cell layer
διαυγής στιβάδα του δέρματος = stratum lucidum, clear layer
κεράτινη στιβάδα = (stratum) corneum
κοκκιώδης στιβάδα της παρεγκεφαλίδας = granular layer
χρωστική στιβάδα του αμφιβληστροειδούς = pigmented layer of retina
μονοστιβάδα = monolayer
πολύστιβος = stratified
Επίσης:

η στιβάδα του όζοντος, the ozone layer
τα ηλεκτρόνια της εξωτερικής στιβάδας = the electrons of the outer layer (of an atom)

Η *χιονοστιβάδα* (avalanche) έχει ιστορία 150 χρόνων. Αντιγράφω το λήμμα *χιονοστιβάς* από την ΜΕΕ του 1930 (περίπου): Στιβάς εκ χιόνος. Διά του όρου τούτου ερμηνεύουσί τινες τον αγγλικό «snow-rollers», ον άλλοι μεν αποδίδουσι δια του όρου _χιονοκύλινδρος_, άλλοι δε, μη δεχόμενοι παντελώς τον όρον _χιονοστιβάς_, αντικαθιστώσι τούτον διά των όρων _χιών παρασυρομένη_ και _χιών συσσωρευομένη_.

Μπερδευτήκατε; Κι εγώ. Στο OED, snow roller = a cylinder of snow formed by the action of the wind rolling it along. Ίσως πάλι να ήθελαν να περιγράψουν το snowdrift.

Δεν έψαξα να βρω από πότε, σίγουρα πάντως στα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια, χιονοστιβάδα είναι η *κατολίσθηση χιονιού*. Δεν είναι όμως μόνο avalanche (μαζί με τις μεταφορικές σημασίες). Υπάρχουν και οι χιονόμπαλες των μικιμάους (μυθικές, γιατί δεν υπάρχουν σαν φυσικό φαινόμενο), που κυλούν στην πλαγιά και όλο μεγαλώνουν. Το ρήμα *snowball* = παίρνω διαστάσεις χιονοστιβάδας. Το _*snowball effect*_ μεταφράζεται _φαινόμενο της χιονοστιβάδας_. Και αντίστροφα. Το _avalanche effect_ έχει σχέση με ηλεκτρολογία και κρυπτογραφία. Δεν υπάρχει το «φαινόμενο της χιονοστιβάδας» σε ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά, αλλά σε καλό ελληνογαλλικό που βλέπω σαν μετάφρασμα το _phénomène de l’avalanche_, να επισημάνω ότι το σωστό είναι _effet boule de neige_.


Με μετάπτωση, όπως το _αμείβω_ έδωσε την _αμοιβή_, το _στείβω_ έδωσε την αρχαία _στοιβή_, η _στοιβή_ το *στοιβάζω* (stack, pile (up) | cram, squeeze | stow) και το _στοιβάζω_ τη νεότερη *στοίβα* (stack, pile, heap) και παράγωγα όπως *στοίβαγμα* (stacking αλλά και cramming, crowding), _*στοιβαδόρος*_ (stacker) και την περίφημη *στοιβασία* (stowage) στα πλοία, την οποία όμως αγνοούν τα γνωστά ελληνικά λεξικά.


Όπως λοιπόν είπα στην αρχή, μας έδωσε όλα τα παραπάνω το ρήμα *στείβω* και χάθηκε το ίδιο στη διαδρομή (σε σημείο που ο διορθωτής μου, κάθε που γράφω _στείβω_ το διορθώνει αυτόματα σε _στρίβω_!). Επηρεάστηκε, λένε οι ετυμολόγοι, από ένα άλλο ρήμα, το _στύφω_ (στην παρέα του τα _στυφός, στυπτικός, στυπτηρία, στύψη_) και τώρα το γράφουμε *στύβω* (squeeze a lemon | wring the clothes | _στύβω το μυαλό μου_, rack my brains). Λίγα από τα παραπάνω είχα πει παλιότερα στη _στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα_.

Στην ίδια παρέα και το *στύψιμο*. Το ΛΝΕΓ γράφει _στείβω, έστειψα, στειμμένος, στείψιμο_, αλλά δύσκολα φαίνεται θα αναστηθεί η παλιά ορθογραφία. Ίσως και να μη χρειάζεται. Άλλαξε άλλωστε η σημασία της λέξης από το «ποδοπατώ» και δύσκολα θα δει κανείς τη σχέση με το _στίβο_, τη _στιβάδα_ ή τη _στοίβα_.

Δείτε όμως ένα άλλο μπέρδεμα. Διαβάζω στο Μείζον, στη _στιβάδα_: σύνολο ομοειδών πραγμάτων που σχηματίζουν ένα πυκνό στρώμα: _στιβάδα χιονιού_. Παρόμοιο στο ΛΚΝ: πυκνό και παχύ στρώμα ύλης: _Στιβάδες χιονιού_. Και υποψιάζομαι ότι εννοούν στοιβαγμένο χιόνι. Να είναι ίδιο με το μπέρδεμα που διαπιστώνω και σε πολλά ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά; Έτσι στον Σταυρόπουλο βλέπω _στιβάδες βιβλία_ και _στιβάδες παλιόχαρτα_. Σε άλλα, _στιβάδες χιονιού_ ή _στιβάδες βιβλία_. Τέτοιες χρήσεις (εκτός από εκείνη με το _χιόνι_) δεν βλέπω σε ελληνικά λεξικά ή στο διαδίκτυο. Πρόκειται για μπέρδεμα με τη _στοίβα_ ή λεγόταν κάποτε έτσι; Δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφεται *στοιβάδα*, που λημματογραφεί το ΛΝΕΓ (1. η στοίβα. 2. (εσφαλμ.) η στιβάδα) και χρησιμοποιούν στο διαδίκτυο;

Αν κάποιος ξένος διαβάσει το παρακάτω σχόλιο στο Ορθογραφικό, θα έχει δίκιο να πει «Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Ρωμιοί»:


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2009)

Και για το ενδιαφέρον του πράγματος: Σύμφωνα με τη _Συναγωγή_ του Κουμανούδη, η πρώτη χρήση της χιονοστιβάδας βρίσκεται σε κείμενο του 1846, πανηγυρικό λόγο του Παναγιώτη Σούτσου (για την επέτειο της 25ης Μαρτίου):

Διά τούτο ο Ταΰγετος πρώτος κυλίει την Μαυρομιχαλικήν *χιονοστιβάδα* κατά των εν Καλάμαις Οθωμανών και την 25 Μαρτίου ο Γερμανός μετά του Ανδρέου Ζαήμου και λοιπών υψόνει εν τη αγία Λαύρα τον μυστηριώδη φοίνικα της Ελληνικής παλιγγενεσίας...


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 11, 2009)

Άμα στρώσεις βιβλία κάτω να κοιμηθείς ή εφημερίδες για να βάψεις, στιβάδα δεν είναι; 
Και ειδικά για το χιόνι, πάλι, λέμε "το έστρωσε", "στρώμα χιονιού".


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όλα τα παραπάνω μας έδωσε το ρήμα *στείβω* [που] επηρεάστηκε από ένα άλλο ρήμα, το _*στύφω*_ (στην παρέα του τα _στυφός, στυπτικός, στυπτηρία, στύψη_) και τώρα το γράφουμε *στύβω* (squeeze a lemon | wring the clothes | _στύβω το μυαλό μου_, rack my brains).


 
Τι μπέρδεμα κι αυτό, δεν θα πει τίποτα! Αυτό το *στύφω* (τι καρπερά δραστήριο ρήμα, να γονιμοποιεί τους πάντες και τα πάντα) το 'χω στο μάτι εδώ και καιρό, εξαιτίας μιας άλλης λεξούλας (που, εμένα τουλάχιστον, μου φαίνεται παραγκωνισμένη): της λέξης *στουπί*.

Το _στουπί_ (που δίνει τα _στυπόχαρτο_, _στυπιοθλίπτης_, _στυπώνω / στύπωμα_, _στουπώνω / στούπωμα_) είναι το αρχ. _στυπ(π)είον_, το οποίο έδωσε και τη λέξη _στύππη_ που έγινε στα λατινικά _stuppa_ και έδωσε το δημοφιλέστατο _*stop*_. Αρχική σημασία τού _stop_ ήταν «διακόπτω τη ροή με στουπί, στουπώνω» και αργότερα μετεξελίχθηκε σε «σταματώ» (πιθανώς και υπό την επίδραση του επίσης λατ. _stupere_ «μένω κάγκελο»). Άρα το _στοπ_ είναι αντιδάνειο από το _στυππείον_, αλλά εδώ τα εξηγεί πολύ καλύτερα ο φίλτατος Ν. Σαραντάκος στον ιστότοπό του (http://www.sarantakos.com/language/triaena.html) — απ' όπου αντιγράφω:

Να κλείσουμε με το ταπεινό και περιφρονημένο στουπί, το οποίο οι αρχαίοι το έλεγαν στυππείον. Από έναν παράλληλο τύπο, την _στύππη_, προέρχεται το λατινικό δάνειο stuppa (stuppam linum impolitum appellant Graeci Dorii, δηλ. οι Έλληνες Δωριείς το χοντρό νήμα το ονομάζουν stuppa, γράφει ο Festus). Και επειδή μία από τις πάμπολλες χρήσεις που έχει το στουπί είναι για να βουλώνουμε φιάλες και άλλα δοχεία, στη μεταγενέστερη εποχή stuppa σημαίνει το πώμα. Από εκεί το υστερολατινικό stuppare «βουλώνω με στουπί», που διαδίδεται σε όλες τις γλώσσες, τόσο τις ρωμανικές (γαλλ. étouper, ιταλ. stoppare), όσο και στις γερμανικές (παλαιογερμανικά stopfôn, γερμανικά stopfen, ολλανδικά stoppen), από όπου και το μεσαιωνικό αγγλικό stoppen που σημαίνει «κλείνω, φράζω, βουλώνω» και από εκεί το σημερινό ρήμα και ουσιαστικό stop, που επεκτείνει και γενικεύει τη σημασία του φραγμού και που το έχουμε δανειστεί κι εμείς (αντιδάνειο πάλι) στα οδικά σήματα του κώδικα κυκλοφορίας, στην αθλητική ορολογία (στόπερ) ή σε ποικίλους μηχανισμούς που καμιά σχέση, ούτε ως μακρινή ανάμνηση δεν έχουν πια με το ταπεινό στουπί, αλλά και σαν επιφώνημα, όταν θέλουμε να σταματήσει κάτι, _στοπ!_

Το _στυππείον_ (μέσω του λατ. _stuppa_, όπως είπαμε) έχει δώσει και την αγγλική λέξη _*stupe*_ «ζεστή κομπρέσα», ενώ μέσω του παλαιογερμανικού _stopfôn_ που αναφέρει ο Ν.Σ. έχει δώσει και την αγγλική λέξη _*stuff*_.

Παρά τη μικρή απόσταση που χωρίζει το _στουπώνω_ απ' το _στουμπώνω_, τα λεξικά μάς λένε ότι αυτό το τελευταίο προέρχεται από το _στούμπος_, που με τη σειρά του ετυμολογείται από σλαβ. _stonpa_, που όμως δεν ξέρουμε (δεν μας λένε!) το από πού προέρχεται. :)

Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ, αλλά πού κολλάει το _στύφω_; Μα, φυσικά στο ότι δεν κατόρθωσα να βρω απώτατο έτυμον για το _στυππείον_!  Το ΛΝΕΓ επισημαίνει ότι είναι τεχνικός όρος αβέβαιου ετύμου, κι ότι ίσως συνδέεται με σανσκρ. _stūpa_ «τούφα, τσουλούφι». Εγώ πάντως αυτήν τη _stūpa_ την εντόπισα και στην ετυμολογία τής λέξεως stupa των Βουδιστών, που σημαίνει (όπως λέει η βίκι) «σωρός» κι άρα πρέπει να πρόκειται για την ίδια σανσκρ. λέξη με την ενδεχόμενη-να-σχετίζεται με το _στουπί_. Για το δε _στύφω_ το ΛΝΕΓ δηλώνει και πάλι ότι είναι αβέβαιου ετύμου. Πάντως εδώ υποστηρίζεται ότι και το _στυππείον_ και το _στύφω_ ανάγονται σε ΙΕ _*stewe-_, οπότε το αναρτώ εδώ προκειμένου να σχολιαστεί η ορθότητα ή μη της σχετικής εικασίας από κάποιον που να γνωρίζει από τέτοια πράγματα. :)


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Άμα στρώσεις βιβλία κάτω να κοιμηθείς ή εφημερίδες για να βάψεις, στιβάδα δεν είναι;
> Και ειδικά για το χιόνι, πάλι, λέμε "το έστρωσε", "στρώμα χιονιού".


Αυτό θα καταλάβαινα κι εγώ αν διάβαζα κάπου για μια στιβάδα χιονιού: ένα λεπτό, πυκνό στρώμα χιόνι. Συνήθως ωστόσο μιλάμε για στοιβάδες χιονιού («πελώριες» λένε κάνα δυο στο διαδίκτυο, οπότε σωστά γράφουν «στοιβάδες»). Στο ψάξιμο έπεσα πάνω σε πολλές, μα πολλές, *_στοιβάδες οζόντος_, οπότε ο Θεός να φυλάξει μην πέσουν και μας πλακώσουν.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ, αλλά πού κολλάει το _στύφω_; Μα, φυσικά στο ότι δεν κατόρθωσα να βρω απώτατο έτυμον για το _στυππείον_!  Το ΛΝΕΓ επισημαίνει ότι είναι τεχνικός όρος αβέβαιου ετύμου, κι ότι ίσως συνδέεται με σανσκρ. _stūpa_ «τούφα, τσουλούφι». Εγώ πάντως αυτήν τη _stūpa_ την εντόπισα και στην ετυμολογία τής λέξεως stupa των Βουδιστών, που σημαίνει (όπως λέει η βίκι) «σωρός» κι άρα πρέπει να πρόκειται για την ίδια σανσκρ. λέξη με την ενδεχόμενη-να-σχετίζεται με το _στουπί_



Από μια σταχυολόγηση φαίνεται πράγματι ότι έχουμε σανσκριτικές συγγένειες: 

Για τη στύππη, συγγενής με σανσκρ. stṹpaḥ (αρσ.) κορυφή, λόφος, τούφα μαλλιών, stupáḥ (αρσ.) κορυφή, λόφος κεφαλής, πβ. stu-k-áḥ (αρσ.), stukā (θηλ.) βόστρυχος, ρίζα *stūﬞﬞ-p- συμπυκνώνομαι, σχηματίζω σφαίρες (επεκτ. τύπος του *stā ίσταμαι βλ. σταυρός;) πβ . *stūﬞ-bh, βλ. στύφω.

Αλλά προτιμήσαμε το στυγέω (απεχθάνομαι, βδελύσσομαι), που δίνει τα στύγος, στυγερός, στυγνός ...δολοφόνος - και να ετυμολογικά γιατί μάς προκύπτουν και κάτι *στιβαροί (<στείβω) δολοφόνοι! - και η στυξ, Στυξ (Στύγα), η μισητή, που σε παγώνει, παγερό ψύχος, είναι από ρίζα *stūg συμπυκνώνομαι (επεκτ. τύπος του *stū-), βλ. στύω (κάνω κάτι στερεό, ανορθώνω) βλ. σταυρός και πβ. με παλαιοσλαβ. studҩ (ψύχος).

Αλλά ξεστράτισα στο στύπος (ο κορμός, μίσχος, καυλός ... του στύπεος και στύπους, στύπεα-στύπη) από ρίζα στυπ-, πβ. σανσκρ. stȗp-as (cumulus), λατινικό stipa, stupeo, stipes - πιθανώς συγγενές προς το στυφελός (στυφός) και τα γνωστά από το στύφω.... – αλλά πάμε και στο στείβω από ρίζα *stēib-, *stib, άκαμπτος, σκληρός (stiff), ενώ η ρίζα *stīﬞﬞp, *stīﬞﬞbh- πιθανολογείται ως εκτετ. τύπος του *stāi-, *stḭā-, πήζω, που μας πάει στο στέαρ, το ιστάμενο, το πηγμένο, το σταθέν... λίπος που συγγενεύει ίσως με τη ρίζα *stā (ίσταμαι).

Όσα βγαίνουν έτσι (ūﬞ , īﬞ) πρέπει είναι πάνω στο ū και ī.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ έχουμε πλουραλισμό:
*στύβω *κ. στίβω κ. στείβω


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2016)

Προσθέτω το λήμμα *στιβάδα* από το Χρηστικό της Ακαδημίας:

*στιβάδα* στι-βά-δα ουσ, (θηλ.), (εσφαλμ.) στοιβάδα 1. καθένα από τα στρώματα πυκνής ομοιογενούς ύλης: _επιφανειακή / θαλάσσια στιβάδα. στιβάδα αερίου / εδάφους (=ορίζοντας) / ιζήματος / ορυκτού_. Βλ. _χιονοστιβάδα_. | (ΒΙΟΛ. για ιστό:) _Οι στιβάδες των αγγείων / του δέρματος_ (: _εξωτερική στιβαδα_. ΣΥΝ. _επιδερμίδα_· _εσωτερική στιβάδα. _ΣΥΝ. _χόριο, υποδόριος ιστός_) / _της καρδιάς / των κυττάρων. Μυϊκή στιβάδα. Βασική / διαυγής / κεράτινη / κοκκιώδης στιβάδα της επιδερμίδας_. 2. ΦΥΣ.-ΧΗΜ. επίπεδο που χαρακτηρίζει την κατάσταση ενός συγκεκριμένου αριθμού ηλεκτρονίων, τα οποία συνδέονται με έναν πυρήνα: _ατομική στιβάδα Τα ηλεκτρόνια της εξωτερικής στιβάδας_ (=ηλεκτρόνια σθένους), _Δομή σε στιβάδες_. * ΣΥΜΠΛ.: *στρώμα / στιβάδα του όζοντος* βλ. όζον [< αρχ. στιβάς, γαλλ. couche]​


----------

